# YOUR taste in a lady’s appearance



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

We all have preferences in the way the women in (or hypothetically in) our lives present themselves. While my wife has her own style (which is NOT her own style, merely "trendy"), I have other notions of how she should dress, keep herself, etc.
So, to begin, I'll go first.
While I'm very much on the American western end of the style spectrum, I prefer the Trad look on a lady. The tasteful, simple, rich look that speaks of a learned woman who has the ability to enjoy life's minor luxuries as well as the obvious ones. I like the equestrian look. I like my women to have long hair no matter the texture. Her makeup should only enhance her natural beauty, not change her visage completely. I'm no opponent to tweed on a lady. In fact, a quick Etsy search for "tweed" yielded the image that inspired this topic. Hope to hear your thoughts.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

I think that, much like the thread stating men should not allow their SO to buy their clothes, the reverse also applies.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

derum said:


> I think that, much like the thread stating men should not allow their SO to buy their clothes, the reverse also applies.


My life would be immediately curtailed if I purchased clothing for my wife.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

Actually I am fairly engaged in buying my wife's clothing - it's a good thing we have similar tastes. It's one area where we do get along well - we go shopping together and I pay for everything.


----------



## poppies (May 11, 2017)

The original post in this thread is so aggressively counter to prevailing U.S. cultural views that it’s fascinating to me.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

My wife knows what looks good on her; stylistic, color combinations and other factors. 

I know what she likes so my engagement in such decisions is pretty much pointing out things to her that fit in with her style.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister (Oct 1, 2017)

Mine has taken to dressing in 50s styles of late and I must say, I love it. It just works on her.

Random bit of lady knowledge of have gained - Dooney & Burke purses seem of fairly higher quality than other women's purses. The leather, stitching, and sturdyness is all up there what what I look for in leather goods.


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

Clintotron said:


> I like my women to have long hair no matter the texture.


Its funny, I used to prefer long hair on women myself. When I think back however, most of the women I dated seemed to have shorter hair. Funny how it turned out that way.

My wife had short hair when I first met her, so I always prefer short hair on her. She's grown it out a few times since we've been together, but I always like it when she has it done short again.

As for her clothes and makeup, I'm happy to say she prefers a professional look, with nicely tailored pant suits in colors that flatter her. She enjoys wearing makeup and is a pro at applying it to enhance her appearance. That itself is a lost art it seems.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

poppies said:


> The original post in this thread is so aggressively counter to prevailing U.S. cultural views that it's fascinating to me.


My wife (35 years of youth) retired last year to become a stay-at-home mother and teaches our children via homeschooling. She cooks and cleans daily and pretty much checks every box on the "housewife of yore" list and I LOVE it. She decided on this change, and what a change, indeed-she was an executive in the hair care industry. She wears an apron in the kitchen and takes incredible care of all of us. I couldn't be more trilled. THIS probably exceeds your fascination. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Troones said:


> Its funny, I used to prefer long hair on women myself. When I think back however, most of the women I dated seemed to have shorter hair. Funny how it turned out that way.
> 
> My wife had short hair when I first met her, so I always prefer short hair on her. She's grown it out a few times since we've been together, but I always like it when she has it done short again.
> 
> As for her clothes and makeup, I'm happy to say she prefers a professional look, with nicely tailored pant suits in colors that flatter her. She enjoys wearing makeup and is a pro at applying it to enhance her appearance. That itself is a lost art it seems.


Yes. It's gone from fine art to urban graffiti, nowadays. I'd prefer a lady with no makeup, save for special occasions. Many times I feel a woman looks younger without.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

My wife and I are mature, independent people with dissimilar tastes. She is not an accessory. We each wear what we prefer. Sometimes she asks for advice, and I offer it. Tactfully. Unless what she is wearing is likely to either get her laughed at or arrested, there is only one answer to her question, how do I look? "That looks great - very nice!"


----------



## Slim Jim (Jun 21, 2015)

Flanderian said:


> My wife and I are mature, independent people with dissimilar tastes. She is not an accessory. We each wear what we prefer. Sometimes she asks for advice, and I offer it. Tactfully. Unless what she is wearing is likely to either get her laughed at or arrested, there is only one answer to her question, how do I look? "That looks great - very nice!"


Amen!


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

As far as I'm concerned, nothing looks better on any woman than confidence. It transcends fashion and style. The confident women I have the good fortune to hang with pretty much look great all the time, whether it be in workout spandex or in jeans and a sweatshirt.


----------



## MNJ83 (Oct 11, 2015)

Clintotron said:


> My wife (35 years of youth) retired last year to become a stay-at-home mother and teaches our children via homeschooling. She cooks and cleans daily and pretty much checks every box on the "housewife of yore" list and I LOVE it. She decided on this change, and what a change, indeed-she was an executive in the hair care industry. She wears an apron in the kitchen and takes incredible care of all of us. I couldn't be more trilled. THIS probably exceeds your fascination. Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Congratulations. Sounds like she is doing the most important job in the world.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

Slim Jim said:


> Amen!


Let's not forget the most common of question by women. Do I look fat in this?


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

Clintotron said:


> My life would be immediately curtailed if I purchased clothing for my wife.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Check out House Of Bruar if you like tweeds on a woman.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

medhat said:


> As far as I'm concerned, nothing looks better on any woman than confidence. It transcends fashion and style. The confident women I have the good fortune to hang with pretty much look great all the time, whether it be in workout spandex or in jeans and a sweatshirt.


This is very true, but it applies to anyone, not just women. When people are confident with the way they look, they look their best.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

MNJ83 said:


> Congratulations. Sounds like she is doing the most important job in the world.


Indeed, coming up on 55th. anniversary this Sept. 2018. Wife, mother, housekeeper and continued to work until we both retired past our seventies. 
She's a keeper and still looks great.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I like a woman who is casually dressed, nothing too outlandish. I like it when she's wearing a nice shirt, maybe a dress if she wants to be fancy, combed hair and stilettos. I also would like her to smell nice as well.


----------



## jts287 (Apr 19, 2018)

No Uggs, no Northface, no Pink by Victoria Secret. Those are my only asks.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

These are treacherous waters in which to wade. 

English equestrian is my personal taste. 35-40, tweed jackets, black riding boots, jodhpurs, pony tail, RP English, maybe a "honourable" in front of her name if possible. Oxbridge educated, black lab, a father with 3000 acres in Yorkshire or Scotland on which to shoot and fish. 

Not to be too specific!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> These are treacherous waters in which to wade.
> 
> English equestrian is my personal taste. 35-40, tweed jackets, black riding boots, jodhpurs, pony tail, RP English, maybe a "honourable" in front of her name if possible. Oxbridge educated, black lab, a father with 3000 acres in Yorkshire or Scotland on which to shoot and fish.
> 
> ...


Sir, we are in accord, here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jts287 (Apr 19, 2018)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> These are treacherous waters in which to wade.
> 
> English equestrian is my personal taste. 35-40, tweed jackets, black riding boots, jodhpurs, pony tail, RP English, maybe a "honourable" in front of her name if possible. Oxbridge educated, black lab, a father with 3000 acres in Yorkshire or Scotland on which to shoot and fish.
> 
> ...


What about the riding crop? Seems like a definite must.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

jts287 said:


> What about the riding crop? Seems like a definite must.


A given.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

drlivingston said:


>


And a sizable rear courtyard, of course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

All I ask is that she don't wear tattoos at all, I find them a bit unattractive.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Howard said:


> All I ask is that she don't wear tattoos at all, I find them a bit unattractive.


YES! It's increasingly hard to come across a lady without manmade pigmentation. I find it to be a dealbreaker. That, and smoking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jgarner197 (Feb 24, 2017)

Never have been too picky with the women I chose to spend my time with over the years. All sorts of different shapes/sizes with varying backgrounds/upbringings and taste. I have never liked being told what to wear or how to dress so I have never offered any advice unless directly solicited. I have my style and she can have hers.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Clintotron said:


> YES! It's increasingly hard to come across a lady without manmade pigmentation. I find it to be a dealbreaker. That, and smoking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Agree 100%. Non tatted is now counter culture!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Clintotron said:


> YES! It's increasingly hard to come across a lady without manmade pigmentation. I find it to be a dealbreaker. That, and smoking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It makes them look like an art canvas. Smoking is another, I don't like when they smoke or when they have that smoking voice when you're talking to them.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Howard said:


> It makes them look like an art canvas. Smoking is another, I don't like when they smoke or when they have that smoking voice when you're talking to them.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Jgarner197 said:


> Never have been too picky with the women I chose to spend my time with over the years. All sorts of different shapes/sizes with varying backgrounds/upbringings and taste. I have never liked being told what to wear or how to dress so I have never offered any advice unless directly solicited. I have my style and she can have hers.


^^A wise and arguably healthy way of looking at the ongoing man/woman relationship conundrum! LOL.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Agree 100%. Non tatted is now counter culture!
> 
> Cheers,


How many can recall when many examples of what we see today would be considered attractions at carnival freak shows in the past.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

The women sporting the day-glo hair colors mystify me. These aren't teenagers. These are grandma-aged women with weird colors sprayed on their locks. I just don't get it. Halloween is one thing. But, I saw a lady with green spray in her hair at mass yesterday.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

EclecticSr. said:


> How many can recall when many examples of what we see today would be considered attractions at carnival freak shows in the past.


Brace yourself. This is a meta - a lady with a tattoo of a tattooed lady:


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Cue Groucho.....

There is a recent revival for permanent make-up. (Cosmetic Tattooing). First practiced in Jermyn St. would you believe!
I am personally ambivalent towards tattoo's on a lady, it depends on the nature and location .
As an ex-smoker, I can not abide ladies smoking


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

Shaver said:


> Brace yourself. This is a meta - a lady with a tattoo of a tattooed lady:


Seems somehow incomplete. Since the lady with the tattoo of a lady with full body tattoo is not decorated with full body tattoo herself. Unless she feels that a full body tattoo would obscure her tattoo of the full body tattoo she displays thereby bring less meaning to her tattoo of a lady with a full body tattoo. I dunno.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

EclecticSr. said:


> Seems somehow incomplete. Since the lady with the tattoo of a lady with full body tattoo is not decorated with full body tattoo herself. Unless she feels that a full body tattoo would obscure her tattoo of the full body tattoo she displays thereby bring less meaning to her tattoo of a lady with a full body tattoo. I dunno.


Yes. Go deeper. Find the meaning. It is within you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I sort of dig some of the younger, hip girls with tattoos. The problem is as you get older and are less hip, the ink all of a sudden looks odd. 

If you’re Patti Smith it’s one thing. For the average woman, it’s quite another.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

Clintotron said:


> Yes. Go deeper. Find the meaning. It is within you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I got the meaning, I was being tongue in cheek. Meta of a meta. I guess I failed at humor.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

EclecticSr. said:


> I got the meaning, I was being tongue in cheek. Meta of a meta. I guess I failed at humor.


Oh, no. It definitely was not wasted on me. My response was a failed attempt at humor. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

Clintotron said:


> Oh, no. It definitely was not wasted on me. My response was a failed attempt at humor. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ha Ha, we both failed ,therefore succeeded :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

My unscientific survey of Princeton coeds today reveals a distinct lack of ink. Maybe it is an issue of class + intelligence = lack of tattoos?

But a dive into the female psyche is like walking through Mordor. Inadvisable at best and frought with danger.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## vonSuess (Apr 29, 2017)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> My unscientific survey of Princeton coeds today reveals a distinct lack of ink. Maybe it is an issue of class + intelligence = lack of tattoos?
> 
> But a dive into the female psyche is like walking through Mordor. Inadvisable at best and frought with danger.
> 
> ...


I've noticed a lack of ink on Ivy League basketball players, too...


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> My unscientific survey of Princeton coeds today reveals a distinct lack of ink. Maybe it is an issue of class + intelligence = lack of tattoos?
> 
> But a dive into the female psyche is like walking through Mordor. Inadvisable at best and frought with danger.
> 
> ...


There is no doubt that tattooing did used to be associated with the poorer, less educated classes of society. However, I think the tides are changing: tattoos are becoming a much more popular art form, and artists are charging much higher prices for their work, which means more affluent, and possibly more qualified people are getting inked.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> My unscientific survey of Princeton coeds today reveals a distinct lack of ink. Maybe it is an issue of class + intelligence = lack of tattoos?
> 
> But a dive into the female psyche is like walking through Mordor. Inadvisable at best and frought with danger.
> 
> ...


I learned that there is a distinct difference between lack of tattoos and lack of _visible_ tattoos. At a MENSA gathering last year, we had an outdoor luncheon. Many women took advantage of the pleasant weather to wear sleeveless garments. I was amazed at the number of well-educated, 1%-type women sporting minimalist tattoos in areas that would normally not be visible to the public.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

drlivingston said:


> I learned that there is a distinct difference between lack of tattoos and lack of _visible_ tattoos. At a MENSA gathering last year, we had an outdoor luncheon. Many women took advantage of the pleasant weather to wear sleeveless garments. I was amazed at the number of well-educated, 1%-type women sporting minimalist tattoos in areas that would normally not be visible to the public.


My Italian spiritual mentor, Mr. Ferrari, once told me, "When the eyes can't see, the heart can't hurt".

And lots of exposed shoulders and backs here this week for reunions and graduations.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> My Italian spiritual mentor, Mr. Ferrari, once told me, "When the eyes can't see, the heart can't hurt".
> 
> And lots of exposed shoulders and backs here this week for reunions and graduations.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. While I didn't see many tattoos at the Vanderbilt Medical School graduation ceremony last month, I did see a girl receive her honors while sporting a none-too-subtle nose ring. That was eye-opening.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

drlivingston said:


> Fair enough. While I didn't see many tattoos at the Vanderbilt Medical School graduation ceremony last month, I did see a girl receive her honors while sporting a none-too-subtle nose ring. That was eye-opening.


Trust me, they had them put where only those they want can see them.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

derum said:


> There is no doubt that tattooing did used to be associated with the poorer, less educated classes of society. However, I think the tides are changing: tattoos are becoming a much more popular art form, and artists are charging much higher prices for their work, which means more affluent, and possibly more qualified people are getting inked.


Actually, tattooing had quite a vogue in aristocratic circles in the late 19th and early 20th century. King George V was tattooed (I think his father may have been as well), as was Winston Churchill's mother, just to name a couple. It was rumored the Kaiser had a Prussian Eagle on his chest.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

JLibourel said:


> Actually, tattooing had quite a vogue in aristocratic circles in the late 19th and early 20th century. King George V was tattooed (I think his father may have been as well), as was Winston Churchill's mother, just to name a couple. It was rumored the Kaiser had a Prussian Eagle on his chest.


I know that King George V had a prince Albert.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

JLibourel said:


> Actually, tattooing had quite a vogue in aristocratic circles in the late 19th and early 20th century. King George V was tattooed (I think his father may have been as well), as was Winston Churchill's mother, just to name a couple. It was rumored the Kaiser had a Prussian Eagle on his chest.


Men's tattooing has been widely accepted for years, especially among military men and Merchant seamen, even in the noble classes.

From a report I read a few days ago, more women in America sport tattoos than men these days. IMO nothing makes a "woman of a certain age" look sad and worn out than tattoos. Just not my thing at all.

My daughter has a nose ring. Totally removable and easily reversed when she returns to her senses.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> From a report I read a few days ago, more women in America sport tattoos than men these days. IMO nothing makes a "woman of a certain age" look sad and worn out than tattoos. Just not my thing at all.
> 
> BSR


Not surprising; women are typically more keen on self-decoration than are men.

Really has kind of happened within the space of a generation; I can distinctly recall a visit to a very fine "gentleman's club" in Atlanta about 25 years ago, and not a tattoo in sight among the fifty or so young ladies who graced the stages. And believe me, these ladies had nowhere to conceal them!

Meaning the strippers of 25 years ago would be even more unblemished than many a churchgoing lass of 2018, with their discreet ankle tattoos and the like.

Growing up, I can only recall ever seeing - outside of movies - a single tattoo, and that was an eagle on my grandfather's forearm, a sailor and among the most hellraising of men I've ever known. Now you have accountants sporting a full sleeve.

DH


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Dhaller said:


> Not surprising; women are typically more keen on self-decoration than are men.
> 
> Really has kind of happened within the space of a generation; I can distinctly recall a visit to a very fine "gentleman's club" in Atlanta about 25 years ago, and not a tattoo in sight among the fifty or so young ladies who graced the stages. And believe me, these ladies had nowhere to conceal them!
> 
> ...


My first recalling of a tattoo is my late grandfather's friend "Doughbelly". He has a USMC bulldog on his forearm. I only know what it is because he told me. It looks like a giant green bruise and I believe it has something to do with the depth of the needle when receiving the tattoo. I think tattoos on men are one thing. On women, something totally different. My wife knows my feelings and she has agreed to abstain while it is completely acceptable for me to get ink, should I so choose. And I've had 30+ years to come up with something. Nada, so far. I'm looking heartily at joining the USCG reserves. If that happens, a tattoo may be a much more likely reality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Dhaller said:


> Now you have accountants sporting a full sleeve.
> DH


The highly recommended oncologist that my mother-in-law had a consultation with last week sported a full Maori sleeve.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

This will have to remain but a tantalising hint, for my lips are sealed, however, a one time regular contributor to the Trad forum, latterly silent, sports a full body tattoo - a tattoo that is completely obscured by traditional menswear.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Clintotron said:


> My first recalling of a tattoo is my late grandfather's friend "Doughbelly". He has a USMC bulldog on his forearm. I only know what it is because he told me. It looks like a giant green bruise and I believe it has something to do with the depth of the needle when receiving the tattoo. I think tattoos on men are one thing. On women, something totally different. My wife knows my feelings and she has agreed to abstain while it is completely acceptable for me to get ink, should I so choose. And I've had 30+ years to come up with something. Nada, so far. I'm looking heartily at joining the USCG reserves. If that happens, a tattoo may be a much more likely reality.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


While I am admittedly not a fan of tattoos, I did wear a military uniform for just a bit over three decades and can tell you that having someone, in the name of self aggrandizement, mutilate your body with "inked scars" is not part and parcel of your service contract. In all candor, the wife and I have no tattoos, but sadly I cannot say that for any one of our kids. Darned kids never listen! LOL.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

I think the stats are something like 40 pct of millennials have tattoos. Cognitive dissonance is a great mechanism for accepting what was unacceptable. Just don't try to bathe in public in Japan!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

SG_67 said:


> I sort of dig some of the younger, hip girls with tattoos. The problem is as you get older and are less hip, the ink all of a sudden looks odd.
> 
> If you're Patti Smith it's one thing. For the average woman, it's quite another.












or Patti Smyth who sang "The Warrior" in 1984.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't know about you guys but I don't want to date a woman who has all the colors of the rainbow.


----------



## Jgarner197 (Feb 24, 2017)

eagle2250 said:


> While I am admittedly not a fan of tattoos, I did wear a military uniform for just a bit over three decades and can tell you that having someone, in the name of self aggrandizement, mutilate your body with "inked scars" is not part and parcel of your service contract. In all candor, the wife and I have no tattoos, but sadly I cannot say that for any one of our kids. Darned kids never listen! LOL.


My parents know the same frustration as I am one of those darned kids that never listened as well, lol!  I have two tattoos, one on each arm, placed evenly for symmetry and completely obscured by clothing. One was in remembrance of my sister that passed away suddenly in an accident at 21. I'm proud of that tattoo. My generation and the tail end of the previous are just different I suppose in that I know lawyers, doctors, dentists, bankers, realtors, and even politicians that have as many or more tattoos than I. Plenty of them that are even visible in clothing. I certainly don't regret getting mine but I definitely see an advantage to potentially not having them at times. Women with tattoos don't particularly bother me either as I previously stated I'm pretty laid back. My rule has always been that I am more careful/cautious with whom I choose to hunt and shoot with than that I sleep with.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Howard said:


> I don't know about you guys but I don't want to date a woman who has all the colors of the rainbow.


I wonder if she's available for kid's birthday parties?

DH


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

drlivingston said:


> I learned that there is a distinct difference between lack of tattoos and lack of _visible_ tattoos. At a MENSA gathering last year, we had an outdoor luncheon. Many women took advantage of the pleasant weather to wear sleeveless garments. I was amazed at the number of well-educated, 1%-type women sporting minimalist tattoos in areas that would normally not be visible to the public.


Oh, I would expect a fair amount of ink among MENSA women; MENSA doesn't exactly draw its numbers from the conservative, suburban tennis-club women set.

One thing I noticed, which was initially surprising, was the absolute lack of ink among ballet dancers. My daughter studies with the Atlanta Ballet at their main studio, so we see the dance core, the principals and so on, practicing there. Not a tattoo in sight. Ballerinas and danseurs are the exception to the otherwise near-ubiquity of tattoos among performance artists (and related creatives). Another reason to encourage one's daughter to study ballet.

DH


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Howard said:


> I don't know about you guys but I don't want to date a woman who has all the colors of the rainbow.


It looks like she dressed as a bag of Skittles for a costume party.


----------



## MNJ83 (Oct 11, 2015)

I am technically a “first batch” millennial, but I was fortunately, miraculously, spared from the desire to get any ink on my body, or many of the vapid idiosyncrasies people my age have, due to having ulcerative colitis at 12 culminating in Colon Cancer at 24 which was actually a blessing in disguise. By the time I was engaging the world more in my mid/ late 20’s my mind was less prone to be corrupted with the idiotic ideas of our time.

Out of my circle of friends and close acquaintances, there are two other people that I can think of that are also ink free. The fact that people in age group felt/feel compelled to get their bodies marked is a testament to the poor critical decision making skills of an entire generation.

Nothing wrong with a man having a couple of discreet tattoos, but when you have a monolith of people, including women, that have basically defaced entire bodies and limbs with “art”, such as entire sleeves, inked necks and knuckles, it’s a clear indicator civilization has descended into a downward spiral of epic proportions.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't know if it's true, but I suspect that body modification (whether it's tattoos, hair dying, unusual piercings, or even non-corrective plastic surgery) stems from insecurities. This is something I've seen in the people I know. I know that I'm happy enough with my body that I choose to hang art on my wall instead. And getting a tattoo to remember a loved one is not the way any of my lost loved ones would want to be remembered. But this is also the culture that I come from. I acknowledge that tattoos and other body modifications have other meanings in other cultures.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

MNJ83 said:


> Nothing wrong with a man having a couple of discreet tattoos, but when you have a monolith of people, including women, that have basically defaced entire bodies and limbs with "art", such as entire sleeves, inked necks and knuckles, it's a clear indicator civilization has descended into a downward spiral of epic proportions.


I don't know - I think if you hopped in a time machine and traveled around, you'd find that the beardless, tattoo-free modern era, up to the mid-90s or so, is an anomaly - I think body art (like beardedness) has mostly been the norm, historically-speaking.

I mean, it's not for me, but most of the tattoo aficionados I see (my exposure is mainly at my CrossFit gym) are far from careless, having put quite a bit of thought into their... narratives, or whatever it might be termed. And they are pretty disciplined people, very fit and so on; I can't say I worry about their stewardship of the Western world, especially.

Granted, there are the permanent memorabilia of Spring Break, "tramp stamps" (or my favorite term for them, "hoe tags") and ankle roses and the like, but I actually think those are more the exception than the rule.

If I had to identify a harbinger of the End Times, I'd be more likely to point to Eighties kids hanging out at the mall doing nothing... much worse than enduring a tattoo session!

DH


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

MNJ83 said:


> I am technically a "first batch" millennial, but I was fortunately, miraculously, spared from the desire to get any ink on my body, or many of the vapid idiosyncrasies people my age have, due to having ulcerative colitis at 12 culminating in Colon Cancer at 24 which was actually a blessing in disguise. By the time I was engaging the world more in my mid/ late 20's my mind was less prone to be corrupted with the idiotic ideas of our time.
> 
> Out of my circle of friends and close acquaintances, there are two other people that I can think of that are also ink free. The fact that people in age group felt/feel compelled to get their bodies marked is a testament to the poor critical decision making skills of an entire generation.
> 
> Nothing wrong with a man having a couple of discreet tattoos, but when you have a monolith of people, including women, that have basically defaced entire bodies and limbs with "art", such as entire sleeves, inked necks and knuckles, it's a clear indicator civilization has descended into a downward spiral of epic proportions.


Or perhaps they just like tattoo's.
There are far worse downward spiraling habits that they could indulge in.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Matt S said:


> I don't know if it's true, but I suspect that body modification (whether it's tattoos, hair dying, unusual piercings, or even non-corrective plastic surgery) *stems from insecurities*.


Bingo...


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

Strangely, I have no issue with tattoos (I don't have any myself). Pretty much the only 'body modification' I do have issue with are tongue piercings. Some time ago I remember reading a dentist interview saying that it's simply the worst possible thing you could do to teeth, as (obviously) it will wear away at the enamel and, unless technology has changed and I didn't get the memo, permanent teeth remain just that, permanent, unless you go ahead and trash them.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Matt S said:


> I don't know if it's true, but I suspect that body modification (whether it's tattoos, hair dying, unusual piercings, or even non-corrective plastic surgery) stems from insecurities. This is something I've seen in the people I know. I know that I'm happy enough with my body that I choose to hang art on my wall instead. And getting a tattoo to remember a loved one is not the way any of my lost loved ones would want to be remembered. *But this is also the culture that I come from. I acknowledge that tattoos and other body modifications have other meanings in other cultures.*


Oh, I don't think it necessarily stems from insecurities; I took the liberty of bolding and tilting the most relevant points.

I'm fifty-one, and I grew up in an environment in which it would never even have occurred to anyone to get a tattoo: that was for pirates, bikers, and tribesmen. But for some reason, there was a culture shift around the mid-90s; I (and probably you) may as well have stepped off a boat or a spaceship, so different are the current attitudes. Those "other cultures" are no longer on an island or a pirate ship, but right here, right now.

I can think of any number of very confident, educated, successful people with tattoos; I don't think it's in any way a crutch.

DH


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I do know that some people do use body modification as a way to deal with insecurities. But that's not the case for everyone.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

Matt S said:


> I do know that some people do use body modification as a way to deal with insecurities. But that's not the case for everyone.


I might add for the majority IMHO.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

EclecticSr. said:


> I might add for the majority IMHO.


Are you saying the majority modify or don't modify their body to deal with insecurities?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

In my, not inconsiderable experience, of the tattooed I would suggest that far from the act being a *cough* 'creative' urge it is more often than not a feeble attempt to manufacture character in the absence of such.

The above goes double for body vandalism, sorry I meant modification, except that one may expect to also add a dash of self-loathing.

Whilst I am up on my high horse and cantering around the paddock I might also pronounce that I am particularly repelled by large tattoos - especially on the legs, for some reason.

Flesh can be infinitely beguiling, endlessly distracting, unsurpassably entertaining. Conversely, coloured scribbles become rather tiresome rather quickly.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

Matt S said:


> Are you saying the majority modify or don't modify their body to deal with insecurities?


The majority do not. I should have been more specific


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

I have several times noticed men walking about in shorts in the dead of winter so as to draw attention to a newly acquired leg tattoo. Dumb on both counts.

Another favorite are the celebrity chefs, both men and women with full arm tats and then have SALT tattooed on the fingers of one hand but can't fit PEPPER or SCHMUCK on the other. They prepare food sleeveless up to their armpits in a hot environment.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

EclecticSr. said:


> I have several times noticed men walking about in shorts in the dead of winter so as to draw attention to a newly acquired leg tattoo. Dumb on both accounts.
> 
> Another favorite are the celebrity chefs, both men and women with full arm tats and then have SALT tattooed on the fingers of one hand but can't fit PEPPER or SCHMUCK on the other. They prepare food sleeveless up to their armpits in a hot environment.


I have to say it's quite annoying. I'm not sure I want someone like that back in the kitchen anywhere near the food I'm about to consume. I suppose it's happening whether I like it or not.

The poster boy for this is Guy Fieri. He's absolutely disgusting. Besides my abhorration for grown men who have remained in a protracted state of adolescence, the way he stuffs his fat face on that TV show is enough to make me avoid it.

If you ever want to read something truly funny, read the NYT restaurant review of his now defunct Times Square restaurant.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

SG_67 said:


> The poster boy for this is Guy Fieri. He's absolutely disgusting. Besides my abhorration for grown men who have remained in a protracted state of adolescence, the way he stuffs his fat face on that TV show is enough to make me avoid it.


Then proceeds to give a nuanced description of the flavors in the greasy spoon concoction he just consumed.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

EclecticSr. said:


> Then proceeds to give a nuanced description of the flavors in the greasy spoon concoction he just consumed.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

SG_67 said:


>


Kind of reminds me of the hillbilly comedian, now that's funny right there.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Dhaller said:


> I wonder if she's available for kid's birthday parties?
> 
> DH


She'd probably frighten the kids away.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

The root, I believe, is that it is far simpler to pay an “artist” to change oneself on the outside than to dedicate time and effort to changing oneself on the inside. 

As clothing aficionados, we should be particularly sensitive to this reality. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

EclecticSr. said:


> I have several times noticed men walking about in shorts in the dead of winter so as to draw attention to a newly acquired leg tattoo. Dumb on both counts.
> 
> Another favorite are the celebrity chefs, both men and women with full arm tats and then have SALT tattooed on the fingers of one hand but can't fit PEPPER or SCHMUCK on the other. They prepare food sleeveless up to their armpits in a hot environment.


The most renowned tattooed chef I can think of is Curtis Duffy at Grace, (Chicago) who has full sleeves. The majority of top echelon chefs are not tattooed, but whether a chef has a tattoo or not is generally not a reflection on their ability to cook.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

derum said:


> The most renowned tattooed chef I can think of is Curtis Duffy at Grace, (Chicago) who has full sleeves. The majority of top echelon chefs are not tattooed, but whether a chef has a tattoo or not is generally not a reflection on their ability to cook.


Perhaps not, but I still find it unappealing and don't care to know the person making my meal is decorated so.

On many an occasion, I've tried to start small talk with someone around a visible tattoo. "What is it's significance" I will ask. Only to be told that it's personal and that, in no so many words, I wouldn't understand, begging the question as to why put it out there for the world to see.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> My daughter has a nose ring. Totally removable and *easily reversed *when she returns to her senses.


I always thought the hole on the nostril was permanent.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

derum said:


> The most renowned tattooed chef I can think of is Curtis Duffy at Grace, (Chicago) who has full sleeves. The majority of top echelon chefs are not tattooed, but whether a chef has a tattoo or not is generally not a reflection on their ability to cook.


Never brought that into question. I was pointing out sleeveless tattooed chefs working in a hot environment preparing food. I have my druthers.

Wonder if Auguste Esscofier, if he were still around would approve, ( referring to sleeveless) while we're speaking of renowned chefs. Not sure but does Eric Ripert goes sleeveless?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

FLMike said:


> I always thought the hole on the nostril was permanent.


I am not too sharp on the specifics but I imagine it is like the ear ring I gave myself in college. Time and healing erases many bad choices.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

EclecticSr. said:


> Never brought that into question. I was pointing out sleeveless tattooed chefs working in a hot environment preparing food. I have my druthers.
> 
> Wonder if Auguste Esscofier, if he were still around would approve, ( referring to sleeveless) while we're speaking of renowned chefs. Not sure but does Eric Ripert goes sleeveless?


It gets a little confusing when the conversation goes from ink sleeves to real sleeves, and back!


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

EclecticSr. said:


> Never brought that into question. I was pointing out sleeveless tattooed chefs working in a hot environment preparing food. I have my druthers.
> 
> Wonder if Auguste Esscofier, if he were still around would approve, ( referring to sleeveless) while we're speaking of renowned chefs. Not sure but does Eric Ripert goes sleeveless?


I don't think any chef worth his salt would prepare food sleeveless. All chefs roll up their sleeves to a greater or lesser degree, for hygiene. They also cover their armpits for the same reason.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

FLMike said:


> It gets a little confusing when the conversation goes from ink sleeves to real sleeves, and back!


I could see how it can be confusing. Exposed ink sleeved, up their pits, individuals preparing food for the purpose of making some sort of statement as opposed to sleeved hygienic minded individuals preparing food. I sometime get confused myself:fool:


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Shaver said:


> ...Whilst I am up on my high horse and cantering around the paddock ...


There's a piquant writer in you sir.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

derum said:


> I don't think any chef worth his salt would prepare food sleeveless. All chefs roll up their sleeves to a greater or lesser degree, for hygiene. They also cover their armpits for the same reason.


You must have kitchen privileges where you dine. My old Dumont with rabbit ears tells me differently.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

EclecticSr. said:


> You must have kitchen privileges where you dine. My old Dumont with rabbit ears tells me differently.


Then eat in better restaurants.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> ...the way he stuffs his fat face....


I've noticed on his and most of the food shows that there seems to be a norm of, literally, stuffing the largest amount you can in one bite in your mouth. Once you are aware of it, you'll notice it on almost all the food shows.

Besides being visually unappealing (but I guess I'm wrong about that or, I assume, it wouldn't be the norm on these shows), it makes it harder for the eater to appreciate the food (but I guess I'm wrong about that or, I assume, it wouldn't be the norm on these shows).


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Fading Fast said:


> I've noticed on his and most of the food shows that there seems to be a norm of, literally, stuffing the largest amount you can in one bite in your mouth. Once you are aware of it, you'll notice it on almost all the food shows.
> 
> Besides being visually unappealing (but I guess I'm wrong about that or, I assume, it wouldn't be the norm on these shows), it makes it harder for the eater to appreciate the food (but I guess I'm wrong about that or, I assume, it wouldn't be the norm on these shows).


You're not wrong about it. It's visually unappealing. It's like a mini version of that most disgusting of binge eating events, the Nathan's Hot Dog contest on Coney Island.

But there is something particularly gross about Guy Fieri, more so than the others on those shows.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Fading Fast said:


> I've noticed on his and most of the food shows that there seems to be a norm of, literally, stuffing the largest amount you can in one bite in your mouth. Once you are aware of it, you'll notice it on almost all the food shows.
> 
> Besides being visually unappealing (but I guess I'm wrong about that or, I assume, it wouldn't be the norm on these shows), it makes it harder for the eater to appreciate the food (but I guess I'm wrong about that or, I assume, it wouldn't be the norm on these shows).


Most of them spit the food out off camera, which begs the question "why put so much in there in the first place?"


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

FLMike said:


> Well that's certainly understandable, considering. No reason to beat yourself up about it.


Trust me I do not.

"Well that's certainly understandable, considering.

Considering your opinion of me? Now who's acting immature and childish?


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> You're not wrong about it. It's visually unappealing. It's like a mini version of that most disgusting of binge eating events, the Nathan's Hot Dog contest on Coney Island.
> 
> But there is something particularly gross about Guy Fieri, more so than the others on those shows.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

derum said:


> Then eat in better restaurants.


Better than the ones you patronize?


derum said:


> Then eat in better restaurants.


Better than the ones you patronize?


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> You're not wrong about it. It's visually unappealing. It's like a mini version of that most disgusting of binge eating events, the Nathan's Hot Dog contest on Coney Island.
> 
> But there is something particularly gross about Guy Fieri, more so than the others on those shows.





derum said:


> Most of them spit the food out off camera, which begs the question "why put so much in there in the first place?"


As noted, once you are aware of it, it's almost funny to see. For example, when they go to bite into a sandwich or hamburger, there's a prep to it where they'll turn the sandwich to an angle that allows for maximum _stuffage_, plus they'll mash it down so that the juices and melted cheese run out (sometimes down their forearms) making it more visually unappealing and, then, they'll literally slam it, two fisted, into their mouths until their cheeks puff out.

I hardly grew up in a fancy home - we ate at a nondescript kitchen table with not-matching plates, etc., and condiment bottles out, but my dad would have slapped me upside my head if I ever took a bite like that out of my food. As my head was just starting to throb from the smack, he'd follow it up with a disparagingly tossed off "we don't eat like animals in this house."


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

derum said:


>


I can honestly say that I have not ever seen even 60 seconds of this Guy guy on my television or any other. Had to google him to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

EclecticSr. said:


> Better than the ones you patronize?
> 
> Better than the ones you patronize?


Why not?!


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

FLMike said:


> I can honestly say that I have not ever seen even 60 seconds of this Guy guy on my television or any other. Had to google him to see what all the fuss is about.


Trust me, you're not missing anything. "Off the hook!", I believe, is the extent of his verbal capacity.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

derum said:


> Why not?!


Because I probably do.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

EclecticSr. said:


> Because I probably do.


Good for you.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

FLMike said:


> I can honestly say that I have not ever seen even 60 seconds of this Guy guy on my television or any other. Had to google him to see what all the fuss is about.


Understandable.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

derum said:


> Good for you.


Why thank you.:beer:


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I personally don't want someone overly fond of sticking needles in their skin preparing my food. 

Hepatitis much?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ea...0/6/16432322/guy-fieri-hates-that-flame-shirt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hebrew Barrister (Oct 1, 2017)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I personally don't want someone overly fond of sticking needles in their skin preparing my food.
> 
> Hepatitis much?
> 
> ...


That makes no sense. Hep C is the one that is blood borne, and it is not transmitted via touching. Hep A and B are, and you don't need to stick yourself with a needle to get those. Simply be at the wrong place wrong time around the wrong person who didn't wash their hands.

Moreover, a tat artist would lose their license for not using a new needle for each person.

So, don't like tats because you don't like them? Cool. But don't use flawed logic.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

My wife is the scientist in the family. I am merely the hypochondriac and needle phobe. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

FLMike said:


> I can honestly say that I have not ever seen even 60 seconds of this Guy guy on my television or any other. Had to google him to see what all the fuss is about.


Remember when you berated @Mike Petrik for not being au fait with Ryan Gosling? 'Living in a remote cave with no internet service' was, I believe, the description which you applied on that occasion. Well, as you will now appreciate, there are enormous benefits to be had from disregarding these *ahem* celebrities.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

I never said I’d never heard of him. Just never actually watched hm on TV. I did know he was associated with cooking, and that was about it. Google helped fill in the blanks.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

SG_67 said:


> You're not wrong about it. It's visually unappealing. It's like a mini version of that most disgusting of binge eating events, the Nathan's Hot Dog contest on Coney Island.
> 
> But there is something particularly gross about Guy Fieri, more so than the others on those shows.


Guy Fieri eats cause he gets paid to eat.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FLMike said:


> I can honestly say that I have not ever seen even 60 seconds of this Guy guy on my television or any other. Had to google him to see what all the fuss is about.


He's pretty popular with most people, he has a food show called "Diners, Drive-In's and Dives".


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Howard said:


> He's pretty popular with most people, he has a food show called "Diners, Drive-In's and Dives".


Thanks, Howard. Maybe I will check it out, as I frequent a great many dives myself.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

FLMike said:


> Thanks, Howard. Maybe I will check it out, as I frequent a great many dives myself.


Just make sure to avert your eyes when the camera closing in on him stuffing his face with a greasy pork chop whilst the grease runs into his facial hair.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FLMike said:


> Thanks, Howard. Maybe I will check it out, as I frequent a great many dives myself.


Sometimes he will stuff himself like crazy,gorging in food. I don't know where he puts it all.


----------



## WICaniac (Sep 25, 2013)

Matt S said:


> I do know that some people do use body modification as a way to deal with insecurities. But that's not the case for everyone.


Some people cope with insecurities by dressing exceptionally well .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cortman (Dec 30, 2017)

Oh my word that video. I love the song "Hurt" as performed by JC but that was just too funny.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Every time that I take a Carnival cruise, I stuff myself with an embarrassing amount of all-you-can-eat Guy's burgers.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

drlivingston said:


> Every time that I take a Carnival cruise, I stuff myself with an embarrassing amount of all-you-can-eat Guy's burgers.


How many do you eat in one seating?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Howard said:


> How many do you eat in one seating?


It's not so much an issue of how many in each seating. It's more of an issue of how many seatings.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

drlivingston said:


> It's not so much an issue of how many in each seating. It's more of an issue of how many seatings.


A cruise is typically one long meal!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> A cruise is typically one long meal!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


If Mark Twain were alive today, he couldn't have put it any better.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> If Mark Twain were alive today, he couldn't have put it any better.


That is even more amusing when recognising the origin of Clemens' pseudonym.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Shaver said:


> That is even more amusing when recognising the origin of Clemens' pseudonym.


Yes, there is a certain irony attached.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> Yes, there is a certain irony attached.


I am given to understand that _The_ _Adventures of Huckleberry Finn _is latterly suppressed for the occasional use of the 'N' word. Such a shame. I have occasionally mused that the ability to perceive the metaphor of this particular novel is a reasonable signifier of intellectual capacity.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes, well, Clemens/Twain was not sufficiently woke enough for this present generation. 

I’m sure he’d be disinvited from any number of commencement speeches.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> Yes, well, Clemens/Twain was not sufficiently woke enough for this present generation.
> 
> I'm sure he'd be disinvited from any number of commencement speeches.


Dick, Burroughs, Twain - the triumvirate of American literary giants are profoundly unacceptable to dimwits.

Good.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Shaver said:


> Dick, Burroughs, Twain - the triumvirate of American literary giants are profoundly unacceptable to dimwits.
> 
> Good.


This just in:
David's slaying of Goliath deemed a hate crime.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> This just in:
> David's slaying of Goliath deemed a hate crime.


I do not imagine that this is an original thought, but, 'hate crime' reminds me so thoroughly of 'sex crime' that I am minded to exclaim - double plus ungood!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Shaver said:


> I do not imagine that this is an original thought, but, 'hate crime' reminds me so thoroughly of 'sex crime' that I am minded to exclaim - double plus ungood!


Speaking of which, I am reminded of an unfortunately overlooked ditty.

'And so I face the wall
Turn my back against it all
How I wish I'd been unborn
Wish I was unliving here.'

If I may be indulged - observe Lennox's expression at 2.12 in the video. Sublime.

Compare the melody to another forgotten masterpiece 'Kylie Said To Jason' which it surely informed but also Kraftwerk's Computer World which undoubtedly informed it.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Speaking of which, an unfortunately overlooked ditty.
> 
> 'And so I face the wall
> Turn my back against it all
> ...


Criminalizing thought is the result of a small mind - so I respect the sentiment (which is, sadly, all the song's lyrics seem able to rise to).

I was never a huge Eurythmics fan to start, but I'll bet even they wish they had this one back.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Fading Fast said:


> Criminalizing thought is the result of a small mind - so I respect the sentiment (which is, sadly, all the song's lyrics seem able to rise to).
> 
> I was never a huge Eurythmics fan to start, but I'll bet even they wish they had this one back.


The lyrics as written are neither here nor there. Lennox could sing the phonebook and my bottom lip would tremble..

But, yeah, flawed and perchance it requires an Englishman who is keen on Annie Lennox, keen on Orwell's 1984, and err.... Oh yes! Keen on defending lost causes.

You may have missed my edit (I'm getting to be worse than Duvel) but observe Lennox's expression at 2.12 in the video. I don't believe in love but that face makes me waver.....

Blow me! I have accidentally put this thread back on track. I make a solemn vow that this shall never, ever, happen again.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Shaver said:


> The lyrics as written are neither here nor there. Lennox could sing the phonebook and my bottom lip would tremble..
> 
> But, yeah, flawed and perchance it requires an Englishman who is keen on Annie Lennox, keen on Orwell's 1984, and err.... Oh yes! Keen on defending lost causes.
> 
> ...


Huge fan of Orwell - every book / every thing he wrote is impressive, not just the well-known stuff.

Huge fan of the androgynous look in a woman as the woman is quietly and elegantly there. Conversely, the gratuitous va-va-voom is overkill for me / less is more.

That said, never got Annie Lennox. But no question, she can belt out a song - just seemed never to do anything with her career more than belt out, mostly, mediocre songs.

That said, not proud of it, but I do like "Missionary Man:"


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Fading Fast said:


> Huge fan of Orwell - every book / every thing he wrote is impressive, not just the well-known stuff.
> 
> Huge fan of the androgynous look in a woman as the woman is quietly there. Conversely, the gratuitous va-va-voom is overkill for me / less is more.
> 
> ...


My dear friend you have provided the OS map to thread drift, territory which is exceedingly inviting to me.

Missionary Man is a luvverly song - a touch of Nick Cave and Tom Waits there perhaps?

In my bleaker moments, considering my funeral song (a fruitless exercise as I will outlive you all) I have pondered this:

'There's a million mouths to feed
And I've got everything I need'


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Shaver said:


> My dear friend you have provided the OS map to thread drift, territory which is exceedingly inviting to me.
> 
> Missionary Man is a luvverly song - a touch of Nick Cave and Tom Waits there perhaps?
> 
> ...


Which reminds me of my old muckers The Blood (the greatest band that never became famous) rest without peace J. J. - have a drink on me.

'Come on we've got to try
And have a drink though the third worlds dry
As they survey their worthless crops
It makes me cry all the way to the shops'


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> A cruise is typically one long meal!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


and you have the all you can eat buffet.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

My wife has a great sense of style. But, and I say this with the utmost of humility, her finest clothes were purchased by me. She can attest that fact. I once had a friend angry with me because, "You're making us look bad." Tough darts!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

and I'm not so crazy for a woman having a boy-ish haircut, maybe it's just me but how do others feel?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Howard said:


> and I'm not so crazy for a woman having a boy-ish haircut, maybe it's just me but how do others feel?


See post #139. Fading Fast already brought up the topic of women who look partly male and partly female. He likes them.

I tend to agree with Howard.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

FLMike said:


> See post #139. Fading Fast already brought up the topic of women who look partly male and partly female. He likes them.
> 
> I tend to agree with Howard.


As a tall skinny guy, with a girlfriend who likes tall skinny guys (she definitely has a type) and having been passed over by women who want a "beefy" guy or a "this-guy" type or a "that-guy" type, the beauty of humanity is its variety not only of type but of taste. That's why there truly is someone (or several someones) for everyone.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

Howard said:


> and I'm not so crazy for a woman having a boy-ish haircut, maybe it's just me but how do others feel?


]

In my youth, short hair, long hair, it didn't make a difference. What I was attracted to were WOMEN.  And fortunately I found one. A WOMAN.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FLMike said:


> See post #139. Fading Fast already brought up the topic of women who look partly male and partly female. He likes them.
> 
> I tend to agree with Howard.


There are some women who like the boyish hairstyle and a lot of actresses from yesterday throughout today sport it









Kristen Stewart









Natalie Portman








Anne Hathaway


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Count me as one who has never developed a taste for boyish/rakishly short hairstyles on women. This is a subject the wife and I have disagreed on over the entirety of our relationship. However, to her credit, she has consistently styled her hair in lengths that have been pleasing to my eye(s). However, she is decidedly less gracious in those instances I have carelessly addressed her as "woman!" LOL.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

Howard said:


> There are some women who like the boyish hairstyle and a lot of actresses from yesterday throughout today sport it


How far back is yesterday? Clearly these "babes", am I allowed to use that term, were actually born yesterday.  Beautiful as they are.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I must admit being a fan of Twiggy. 

IMO long hair starts to look a bit unattractive on women past a certain age. Keeping it bleach blonde does not help. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Audrey Hepburn didn't look too shabby with short hair................


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Howard said:


> There are some women who like the boyish hairstyle and a lot of actresses from yesterday throughout today sport it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ms. Stewart is the only one in that trio that pulls it off well. I think for one of her films, Ms. Portman needed a short haircut, but not certain.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

derum said:


> Audrey Hepburn didn't look too shabby with short hair................


Hear! Hear! But that's bad form. I mean--it's Audrey Hepburn. Kind of of tough to make her look bad!


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I must admit being a fan of Twiggy.
> 
> IMO long hair starts to look a bit unattractive on women past a certain age. Keeping it bleach blonde does not help.
> 
> ...


My first crush as a boy. Thanks for the reminder of days long since passed.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

I think Sharon Stone handles the look better than any other celebrity gal. But I'm real biased on this one.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

But for extremely short female hair. IMO, Elizabeth Gracen is untouchable. Again, personal bias on this one admitted. Mea culpa.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I must admit being a fan of Twiggy.
> 
> IMO long hair starts to look a bit unattractive on women past a certain age. Keeping it bleach blonde does not help.
> 
> ...


"Twig."

"Yeah?"

"We've seen.. really.. we've seen lots and lots of very good photographs of you. We've never seen you move. Would you dance for us?"

"Awright. *giggle*"

"So - dance"


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cassadine said:


> I think Sharon Stone handles the look better than any other celebrity gal. But I'm real biased on this one.


Ahhh...Sharon Stone? Was it simply "Basic Instinct" that compelled the surrender of the hearts of so many of us vulnerable cretins to this vixen of yesteryear! LOL.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I can see this turning into another borderline fetish porn thread like that fakakta “Trad Girlfriend” thread.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Not a fan of too much make up.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> I can see this turning into another borderline fetish porn thread like that fakakta "Trad Girlfriend" thread.


Turning into?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

FLMike said:


> Turning into?


Yes of course! What was I thinking.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

I just wanted to know a person’s particular taste in a significant other’s style. Lord, have mercy. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

EclecticSr. said:


> How far back is yesterday? Clearly these "babes", am I allowed to use that term, were actually born yesterday.  Beautiful as they are.


How far back? I guess as far back as you want to search.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Cassadine said:


> I think Sharon Stone handles the look better than any other celebrity gal. But I'm real biased on this one.


and she still looks good in her 50's.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Howard said:


> How far back? I guess as far back as you want to search.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Ahhh...Sharon Stone? Was it simply "Basic Instinct" that compelled the surrender of the hearts of so many of us vulnerable cretins to this vixen of yesteryear! LOL.


Was that the scene where she opened up her legs?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

derum said:


> Not a fan of too much make up.


Oh God, that's hideous!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

SG_67 said:


>


Who is that?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Howard said:


> Who is that?


"Edwardian babes gone wild"


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

SG_67 said:


> "Edwardian babes gone wild"


LOL, I was asking what her name is.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

eagle2250 said:


> Ahhh...Sharon Stone? Was it simply "Basic Instinct" that compelled the surrender of the hearts of so many of us vulnerable cretins to this vixen of yesteryear! LOL.


I can honestly say that I liked her in Total Recall. But, I'll admit that Basic Instinct--well. Nuff said. She definitely deserved an Oscar nomination for that role.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

I think Diana wore it well, too.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

This here is Conchita Wurst (Thomas Neuwirth), you might have heard of this person you might not but he/she is a cross-dresser (drag queen), won The Eurovision contest in 2014 with the song "Rise Like A Phoenix". How would you feel if a woman looked like this?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Howard said:


> This here is Conchita Wurst (Thomas Neuwirth), you might have heard of this person you might not but he/she is a cross-dresser (drag queen), won The Eurovision contest in 2014 with the song "Rise Like A Phoenix". How would you feel if a woman looked like this?


As I live in Thailand part of the year, I strongly suggest that we avoid the Ladyboy rabbit hole.

My photos would create far too much confusion for our members.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> As I live in Thailand part of the year, I strongly suggest that we avoid the Ladyboy rabbit hole.
> 
> My photos would create far too much confusion for our members.
> 
> ...


I lived in Singapore when Bugis street was still a little wild, and concur with your statement.

This lady will always hold a special place in my *cough* heart.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

derum said:


> I lived in Singapore when Bugis street was still a little wild, and concur with your statement.
> 
> This lady will always hold a special place in my *cough* heart.
> 
> View attachment 22445


Kylie Minogue, had a few good hits I remember.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> As I live in Thailand part of the year, I strongly suggest that we avoid the Ladyboy rabbit hole.
> 
> My photos would create far too much confusion for our members.
> 
> ...


So you've heard of Conchita Wurst?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Howard said:


> So you've heard of Conchita Wurst?


Of course. I read the Daily Mail!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Of course. I read the Daily Mail!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


How did you like the singing "Rise Like A Phoenix" from Eurovision 2014?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Howard said:


> How did you like the singing "Rise Like A Phoenix" from Eurovision 2014?


While the DM keeps me up to date on all the human oddities roaming our planet, I rarely delve further, particularly avoiding the Khardashians and televised singing contests.

Katie Hopkins and Hitchens I read.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> While the DM keeps me up to date on all the human oddities roaming our planet, I rarely delve further, particularly avoiding the Khardashians and televised singing contests.
> 
> Katie Hopkins and Hitchens I read.
> 
> ...


In truth I rather enjoy the activities of transgender weirdos- Dana International unofficially representing Israel tickled me pink.

'Viva Maria
Viva Victoria
Aphrodite
Viva le Diva
Viva Victoria
Cleopatra'






When I am obliged by law to recognise their insanity as science, however, I draw the line.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

I submit this, also, as something I’d LOVE to see my wife wear around the days of the Triple Crown phenomenon potential.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robert Collier (Jul 9, 2018)

Taste, as many others have pointed out, is a highly subjective and personal thing. My SO and I would no longer encourage each other to dress a certain way than we would encourage them what films to watch or what books to read.

If I were try to change their tastes, that would suppress the very reasons why I was attracted to them in the first place.

Cordially,

Rob


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I just want them to be naked!


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Howard, go kneel in the corner!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Clintotron said:


> I submit this, also, as something I'd LOVE to see my wife wear around the days of the Triple Crown phenomenon potential.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I used to wear a lot of madras back in the day. It would be great to see it make a return.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I used to wear a lot of madras back in the day. It would be great to see it make a return.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


I purchase a new patchwork madras plaid coat every year for the Kentucky Derby party my SIL hosts. I couldn't find one different than what I already own in my size this year, but, luckily I was out of town for it, anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Clintotron said:


> Howard, go kneel in the corner!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sorry Clint, half my life I've had sex on the brain. 

That was wrong of me to say that, I apologize.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

I’m just messing with you, sir. I wholeheartedly agree. Keep on rockin in the free world.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Clintotron said:


> I'm just messing with you, sir. I wholeheartedly agree. Keep on rockin in the free world.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's OK, no problem.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

In my existence there are only two kinds of girls, "Foo, Foo, girls" or "Sporty girls." Most girls are not all one or the other. But, again in my world, they all can be classified in one of the two categories.

I like sporty girls.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Howard said:


> Sorry Clint, half my life I've had sex on the brain.
> 
> .


That just makes you normal Howard


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

127.72 MHz said:


> In my existence there are only two kinds of girls, "Foo, Foo, girls" or "Sporty girls." Most girls are not all one or the other. But, again in my world, they all can be classified in one of the two categories.
> 
> I like sporty girls.


How do you classify her.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

momsdoc said:


> How do you classify her.
> 
> View attachment 23013


I know this wasn't directed at me, but "ideal". Ha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jgarner197 (Feb 24, 2017)

momsdoc said:


> How do you classify her.
> 
> View attachment 23013


Expensive  But I must agree with @Clintotron "ideal"!


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Howard said:


> Sorry Clint, half my life I've had sex on the brain.


But have you ever had it on the beach?

No answer expected; just something to think about for the next half of your life.


----------



## fiftyforfifty (Jul 13, 2015)

momsdoc said:


> How do you classify her.
> 
> View attachment 23013


too Good


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

momsdoc said:


> How do you classify her.
> 
> View attachment 23013


The answer to the question you ask is somewhat dependent on what she intends to do with that crop!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Charles Dana said:


> But have you ever had it on the beach?
> 
> No answer expected; just something to think about for the next half of your life.


No I never came close to having sex, unfortunately.


----------



## The Irishman (Oct 21, 2013)

Been dithering about contributing to this thread, but I may as well have at it... With all the usual caveats in place - that this is my opinion only, and that it's a good thing that we all differ in our tastes and opinions (or else we'd all be in competition for the same mates).

Let's talk about what the clothes rest upon before the clothes. I would make an initial observation that in terms of a person's attractiveness, to both sexes, there are is undoubtedly a luck of the draw in terms of their genetic heritage. Facial symmetry, tendencies in body composition, bone structure, height and so on. But then diet and physical training have such a massive role to play. How many men and women were dealt a relatively modest hand at birth, and yet have maximised their attractiveness by watching what they eat and training all their lives to cultivate an athletic physique? If someone has a beak of a nose then that may be overlooked if, to put it bluntly, they have a great body.

It is reassuring, I think, that all but the most unfortunate looking of us can make quite a good fist of things by putting in enough effort in the training stakes. I remember someone suggesting when Daniel Craig became James Bond that he had the head of a turnip but the body of a Greek god. A bit unfair on Daniel, I think, but the point is the same. Since we're talking about women in this thread, I'll make clear I think the same is true here. If a woman has a good athletic physique then she is probably going to be unconventionally attractive even if she is not a beauty in the classical sense of the word. Which is great, win win for everyone!

In terms of dress I have to confess that I think that while I like a lot of trad elements I think that if a woman goes 'full trad' then unless she is part of a particular set then it can be bordering on fancy dress. By that I mean that I feel women's fashion has moved on more than men's has, in terms of its distance from trad. I don't mind the horsey look and the tweeds and so on, but it often seems like the examples of beautiful women dressing like this are often, well, beautiful women first and foremost, I'm not sure the outfits would be otherwise that flattering. Seems to me that this is often the case with women who really have a subculture look... The ones who make it work could make anything work.

I cannot say I think about it that much, as I have enough trouble dressing myself, but my feeling is that I like the look of a woman who has some good tailoring and investment pieces. My wife has a classic Chanel jacket she bought in Japan, for example (The only place a Chanel jacket would be left on the sale shelf waiting for a 5'10 gaijin woman to come along who can finally wear it), a long Burberry coat and some cracking Roland Mouret dresses that jump out at me as kind of emblematic of how she dresses. I'm just picking out things that I associate with her look... I suppose a commonality is that - like a man, really - she tends to buy classic rather than being very faddy.

I have to say that last week I was just a few feet from Meghan Markle, on her Dublin visit, and I think she dresses very well. It helps that she is a tiny woman, very slim, with a pretty face (which goes back to the beginning of this post), but on the day in question she was wearing - as she often does - Givenchy. Not very patriotic perhaps, and I'd think she should follow Kates' lead and opt for a mix of high street and British designers rather than high end French fashion houses, but... She looked great. I also really liked the striped Ralph Lauren shirt she wore at Wimbledon recently.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^+1. I find myself agreeing with this entire post.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

The Irishman said:


> Been dithering about contributing to this thread, but I may as well have at it... With all the usual caveats in place - that this is my opinion only, and that it's a good thing that we all differ in our tastes and opinions (or else we'd all be in competition for the same mates).
> 
> Let's talk about what the clothes rest upon before the clothes. I would make an initial observation that in terms of a person's attractiveness, to both sexes, there are is undoubtedly a luck of the draw in terms of their genetic heritage. Facial symmetry, tendencies in body composition, bone structure, height and so on. But then diet and physical training have such a massive role to play. How many men and women were dealt a relatively modest hand at birth, and yet have maximised their attractiveness by watching what they eat and training all their lives to cultivate an athletic physique? If someone has a beak of a nose then that may be overlooked if, to put it bluntly, they have a great body.
> 
> ...


So what your saying is... if you are overweight you're screwed?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

derum said:


> So what your saying is... if you are overweight you're screwed?


Part of the point I took away is that the trad look on women, the posted pictures of which many of the trad forum members gush over, is usually depicted on a stunningly gorgeous woman who would look just as stunningly gorgeous wearing a potato sack. Worn by a more average-looking woman, some of what would be considered traddish women's clothing can end up looking dated and even frumpy today.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

FLMike said:


> Part of the point I took away is that the trad look on women, the posted pictures of which many of the trad forum members gush over, is usually depicted on a stunningly gorgeous woman who would look just as stunningly gorgeous wearing a potato sack. Worn by a more average-looking woman, some of what would be considered traddish women's clothing can end up looking dated and even frumpy today.


No, what he is saying is that even if a woman is not attractive, if she has a good body she will somehow be considered unconventionally attractive.
He refers on a couple of instances to his opinion that if you have a good body, male or female, all other aspects can be forgiven.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

FLMike and Derum, I got both of your gleanings from the post mentioned.
My VERY personal opinion is that a pretty face is more important (once again, to ME). I married a BEAUTIFUL face and, though she's blossomed with childbearing, she's still gorgeous as ever. And I like the change. She's actually making astounding efforts to return to her pre-marriage image, but I'm happy with how she is now, with or without a potato sack. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

derum said:


> No, what he is saying is that even if a woman is not attractive, if she has a good body she will somehow be considered unconventionally attractive.
> He refers on a couple of instances to his opinion that if you have a good body, male or female, all other aspects can be forgiven.


He made multiple points in his post. You've chosen to focus in on (and twist a bit) one in particular; I was referencing another one.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

FLMike said:


> He made multiple points in his thread. You've chosen to focus in on (and twist a bit) one in particular; I was referencing another one.


Really? Even your reference is to the fact that clothes look good on people with good bodies. And those with good bodies have an advantage. Misogyny much?


----------



## The Irishman (Oct 21, 2013)

As Clintotron says, I think I made the points both of you raise, because I don't think they're mutually exclusive.

Derum: This is probably where the matter of personal taste comes into real focus, but yes, for me I find that if someone is very overweight it is unattractive. I say 'very overweight' because it's a spectrum. I think most of us would probably agree obesity is almost always unattractive but when it is someone who is merely a little fat or chubby then perhaps opinions will vary more widely, especially if the person concerned has a very beautiful face or similar.

Although there is a 'fat acceptance' movement out there which is - to my way of thinking - quite nutty, I feel an important characteristic of the fat issue is that it's an inherently fixable problem, predominantly concerned with adjusting diet and, particularly, portion sizes. A lot of what a body looks like is determined in the kitchen, not the gym, and even people with injuries or other issues can keep their body fat in check with some knowledge and an intelligent approach. Yes, it's hard, but it's not like a hand dealt at birth which cannot be changed... Such as height.

I should also say that I'd be almost as critical (if that's the right word, not that I am some oil painting who is judging everyone else... But this is a discussion forum and here we are in this thread) who is emaciated. There is a visceral feeling of discomfort when we see a man or a woman who is bone thin, with no muscle mass or fat. Funnily enough, I would say that these days it is sometimes more common to see a young man who is like this. I have male family members whose limbs are like twigs, and who struggle to meet even the most fundamental standards of strength. It is incredibly disturbing to me, because I don't know if these people are aware (as they should be) that they are setting themselves up for intense ill health and difficulties in old age. Keeping muscle mass on as someone ages is one of the best tools against the so-called sick aging phenotype. "The Barbell Prescription" by Sullivan and Baker is a fantastic antidote to this problem, with a foreword written by Nicholas Nassim Taleb. Aside from health and appearance there are, of course, other male responsibilities towards the family and society at large which are made much easier by having a degree of physical strength.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

The Irishman said:


> As Clintotron says, I think I made the points both of you raise, because I don't think they're mutually exclusive.
> 
> Derum: This is probably where the matter of personal taste comes into real focus, but yes, for me I find that if someone is very overweight it is unattractive. I say 'very overweight' because it's a spectrum. I think most of us would probably agree obesity is almost always unattractive but when it is someone who is merely a little fat or chubby then perhaps opinions will vary more widely, especially if the person concerned has a very beautiful face or similar.
> 
> ...


Your honesty is refreshing, and you have the right to your preferences.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

momsdoc said:


> How do you classify her.
> 
> View attachment 23013


A a bit overly made up for a muddy day on the hunt but still a stunner.

Cheers,

NSR


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

momsdoc said:


> How do you classify her.
> 
> View attachment 23013


Foo foo - the boots are too clean. And where's the horse? A real horsewoman poses with her horse.

Not that I'd kick her off the ranch or anything.

But this is AAAC, so I have to niggle: I'm not digging the yellow breeches with black riding boots. It makes her look a bit "equestrian bee".


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

127.72 MHz said:


> In my existence there are only two kinds of girls, "Foo, Foo, girls" or "Sporty girls."


I thought foo foo was another name for a hoo ha.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Howard said:


> No I never came close to having sex, unfortunately.


Well, that's a real pisser. There have to be ways for a nice fella like you to meet a nice girl who's down to get down in NYC.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Clintotron said:


> FLMike and Derum, I got both of your gleanings from the post mentioned.
> My VERY personal opinion is that a pretty face is more important (once again, to ME). I married a BEAUTIFUL face and, though she's blossomed with childbearing, she's still gorgeous as ever. And I like the change. She's actually making astounding efforts to return to her pre-marriage image, but I'm happy with how she is now, with or without a potato sack.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How long you've been married for?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FLMike said:


> Well, that's a real pisser. There have to be ways for a nice fella like you to meet a nice girl who's down to get down in NYC.


No I think I'm going to stay single, I used to go out with a Down Syndrome girl and a few years later I dated a girl with Asperger's.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Howard said:


> How long you've been married for?


13 years this August, Howard. ️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Dhaller said:


> Foo foo - the boots are too clean. And where's the horse? A real horsewoman poses with her horse.
> 
> Not that I'd kick her off the ranch or anything.
> 
> But this is AAAC, so I have to niggle: I'm not digging the yellow breeches with black riding boots. It makes her look a bit "equestrian bee".


If she's the queen bee than I'll volunteer for drone duty.

Besides, she's got a great riding coat.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Clintotron said:


> 13 years this August, Howard. ️
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


next year My Parents will celebrate 50 years together.


----------



## Cyril (Apr 17, 2017)

On the issue of Tweed that opened this whole post, I would say it is most definitely an be a great part of your Lady's wardrobe. But here is the thing with tweed. It is an absolutely gorgeous and functional material in a vast range of patterns and hues, and so the key is to find the style and pattern of tweed that enhances your woman's style. The possibilities are endless.

Tattoos. Please, NO!

Would/could a man select close clothing for his Lady? It really, truly depends. For some men, with good insight into their lady's style and who possess good fashion intuition, such choices are very much a part of the relationship. For other types of couples, the man would be presumptuous, generally wasteful; and possibly even insulting. 

Hairstyle. Natural is generally better. Dislikes: Too long or stringy on White women. Also, for most women, avoid a style that is just too Butch. On Black women, avoiding too much straightening, and in particular, avoiding the chemicals that have side effects on the scalp. I haven't been able to convince my wife to grow a natural afro, but at least she uses natural materials for the straightening.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Please, no more phrases like “your lady” or “your woman”.

What are we, friggin bikers?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Do any of you guys find tough biker chicks sexy?


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

TE="Howard, post: 1879517, member: 15557"]Do any of you guys find tough biker chicks sexy?[/QUOTE]
Sometimes.....


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

derum said:


> TE="Howard, post: 1879517, member: 15557"]Do any of you guys find tough biker chicks sexy?


Sometimes.....

View attachment 23120
View attachment 23121
[/QUOTE]

That's a bit too sexy but what I meant was, tough biker chicks.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Perhaps a new thread? 

“What does the tough, trad biker chick wear?”


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Biker chicks are not Trad...perhaps AmJack, but certainly not Trad!


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> Perhaps a new thread?
> 
> "What does the tough, trad biker chick wear?"


Or:
Are the toughest trad biker chicks now all in Japan?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

SG_67 said:


> Perhaps a new thread?
> 
> "What does the tough, trad biker chick wear?"


a leather jacket, perhaps a crewcut with some makeup and leather pants.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Are we talking Joan Jett?


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Honestly, I've taken vows which involve celibacy. However, hypothetically, the idea female person would be the kind of woman who is comfortable in a dress, owns more than one of such, is never in the "I have nothing to wear" camp - their wardrobe must be modular, they have many combinations of many items, not a few specific items requiring replacement and supplementation on a regular basis.

She must be unafraid of being boring. If we are boring, we must be boring together, and I must be two times more boring. I never want to date a girl who thinks that because I'm a suit and tie guy, I'm the backdrop for an expensive and unorthodox wardrobe. In other words, if I were to refer to my favorite TV program, a program off the air for many years (Gossip Girl) I want Blair not Serena. I want somebody who knows that some things are off limits (denim, especially designer denim), that I can't be her banker and at the same time her personal shopper. I want to ensure that she has the money to look really good, but I don't want to know what kind of a deal she got on X items. I once bought a friend a D&G gown. I paid about 10% of the rack price, it was in a boutique in Montreal. She was happy for the gown, didn't care about the price and I never told her. She sold it several years later for much more than I paid.

If I had to pick the perfect outfit? Midlength navy or grey skirt. White blouse done up in that sense of comfort, but that would pass muster if she was selling cosmetics or shoes at a high end retail. A headband or ladies hat. Practical, simple shoes, not these shoes you see on the fashion shows.

I once dated a cosmetics counter girl who was also a musician. She smelled amazing, had depth beyond her station, but she ended up marrying beyond my means. She was a real stunner. We wrote songs about each other, her song about me actually got radio play over in Europe. We went to each others concerts and we enjoyed each other. But over the years, as we grew more distant and distant, she became one of those girls who wears tight leggings, tees with band names on them and ditched the hairbands for a less conservative look. How I wish I'd made her mine when we were younger and more innocent.

My ideal girl? If I can't have Blair Waldorf, I at least want somebody who can layer, who can take layers off and not be wearing a tee shirt and leggings. Underwear is actually important, it should never be visible, except maybe for a future wife. I want a girl who when traveling away for the weekend or a week on the coast, is willing to pay the extra few bucks and check a bag, and to fill that bag with cocktail gowns, a dress for the day, sufficient toiletries to look and smell good. I want her to have a jacket to wear over the daytime dress for lunch and museums.

If traveling, I want a girl who's reading material isn't a trashy gossip magazine. I'd rather have a girl on the road who's listening to Taylor Swift, not Avril Lavigne on my car stereo, falling asleep to the soft roar of the engine of my not-quite-luxury sedan and waking up when we get to the plane or the boat.

I don't care too much about looking edgy. I've had that girl. I want the girl I can take home to my parents at Christmas, and go see her parents at Easter (and go to services with them).

C.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

momsdoc said:


> Are we talking Joan Jett?
> 
> View attachment 23183


Joan Jett was cool, she had a tough chick appearance.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Canadian said:


> Honestly, I've taken vows which involve celibacy. However, hypothetically, the idea female person would be the kind of woman who is comfortable in a dress, owns more than one of such, is never in the "I have nothing to wear" camp - their wardrobe must be modular, they have many combinations of many items, not a few specific items requiring replacement and supplementation on a regular basis.
> 
> She must be unafraid of being boring. If we are boring, we must be boring together, and I must be two times more boring. I never want to date a girl who thinks that because I'm a suit and tie guy, I'm the backdrop for an expensive and unorthodox wardrobe. In other words, if I were to refer to my favorite TV program, a program off the air for many years (Gossip Girl) I want Blair not Serena. I want somebody who knows that some things are off limits (denim, especially designer denim), that I can't be her banker and at the same time her personal shopper. I want to ensure that she has the money to look really good, but I don't want to know what kind of a deal she got on X items. I once bought a friend a D&G gown. I paid about 10% of the rack price, it was in a boutique in Montreal. She was happy for the gown, didn't care about the price and I never told her. She sold it several years later for much more than I paid.
> 
> ...


MGTOW Monk?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

"Honestly, I've taken vows which involve celibacy!" :crazy: Jeez Louise, that sounds unnecessarily extreme. Were it me, I would be looking for other work! LOL.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I know you guys are way older than me but just watched a Mae West film from 1982 starring Ann Jillian, thought she was quite gorgeous in it. Would she had gone out with me in this era?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Howard said:


> I know you guys are way older than me but just watched a Mae West film from 1982 starring Ann Jillian, thought she was quite gorgeous in it. Would she had gone out with me in this era?


Howard, she wouldn't be able to get out(?) of bed fast enough to say howdy! :devil:

Quote -

_"When I'm good, I'm very good, but when I'm bad, I'm better. " _


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

PBS just aired a special on Mae West. Very interesting person and entertaining.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Flanderian said:


> Howard, she wouldn't be able to get out(?) of bed fast enough to say howdy! :devil:
> 
> Quote -
> 
> _"When I'm good, I'm very good, but when I'm bad, I'm better. " _


In which era? The 1930/40's version or this version from 1977?










In the film Sextette she was 85 years old and still doing that gimmick?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FiscalDean said:


> PBS just aired a special on Mae West. Very interesting person and entertaining.


Would you have gone out with her, I mean take her out to eat?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Howard said:


> In which era? The 1930/40's version or this version from 1977?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any time, any place, any how, Howard! :happy:


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

Howard said:


> Would you have gone out with her, I mean take her out to eat?


Chances are Howard she would have taken you out to eat. 
She preceded me by about 40 y+ years not far from where I was born.

Give her her due, she was no shrinking violet and I would gladly raise a glass to her.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

Howard said:


> Would you have gone out with her, I mean take her out to eat?


I think it's more a question if she would go out with me. Somehow, I think she would be unlikely to give me a second look!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Flanderian said:


> Any time, any place, any how, Howard! :happy:


By the time she was in her 70's, she would've been way past her prime.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

EclecticSr. said:


> Chances are Howard she would have taken you out to eat.
> She preceded me by about 40 y+ years not far from where I was born.
> 
> Give her her due, she was no shrinking violet and I would gladly raise a glass to her.


I mean I do like pretty women but seeing Mae West and put her in today's era (2020), she'd might get stares from people on the street, they'd probably be taking selfies with her or ask her for her autograph.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FiscalDean said:


> I think it's more a question if she would go out with me. Somehow, I think she would be unlikely to give me a second look!


She was too hot for me? I was just asking because I didn't grow up in her era, most likely you did so you'd probably know cause you're older than me.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

Howard said:


> She was too hot for her? I was just asking because I didn't grow up in her era, most likely you did so you'd probably know cause you're older than me.


She was born in 1893, 60 years before I was born.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

FiscalDean said:


> I think it's more a question if she would go out with me. Somehow, I think she would be unlikely to give me a second look!


You're too hard on yourself - I picture Mae purring in your ear, but you reject her and instead take Garbo to dinner at a fancy New York supper club!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Howard said:


> She was too hot for her? I was just asking because I didn't grow up in her era, most likely you did so you'd probably know cause you're older than me.


But Howard, no one has your charm! 👍


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FiscalDean said:


> She was born in 1893, 60 years before I was born.


I was born 81 years after she was born.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Tiger said:


> You're too hard on yourself - I picture Mae purring in your ear, but you reject her and instead take Garbo to dinner at a fancy New York supper club!


I may start to watch a few of her films and get my view of her and see how she would react to guys in 2020, I think maybe I would reject her but I would probably like her witticisms the most.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Flanderian said:


> But Howard, no one has your charm! 👍


You're right, they don't!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Ok, since we're on the subject let's try women like Marilyn Monroe in 2020, not at the age she is now but at the age she once was back during the 1940's and 50's, What kind of dinner date would you give her?


----------

